# primo boot [FAQ] [Risolto]

## scisci

Salve a tutti

Ho appena finito di installare la gentoo sul mio pc.

Quando ho fatto ilreboot della maccina durante la fase di inizializzazione si e bloccato tutto e mi compare il seguente msg:

STEP 4: Determining root device

Root block device unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shall" for shall

Cosa è successo? Cosa devo fare?

Se inserico a mano /dev/hda2 parte e tutto funzione.

Cosa mi sono dimenticato di fare?

Grazie

Saluti MirkoLast edited by scisci on Fri Mar 12, 2004 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il tuo /etc/fstab e' ok? e il grub.conf? Postali.

----------

## blackfede

Oppure se usi lilo posta lilo.conf

----------

## Melvin

qua

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138582&sid=6358e61dff9d35f149dc446cfe5e5099

ho avuto lo stesso problema , ma nel tuo caso sembra che non hai impostato bene la configurazione del grub/lilo

----------

## scisci

Ciao a tutti,

ecco qui i file che mi avete richiesto

grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.4-rc1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi vga=795

real_root=/dev/hda4

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.4-rc1

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

per quanto riguarda invece il fstab:

/dev/hda2                  /boot               ext2            noauto, noatime    1 2

/dev/hda4                  /                     reiserfs        noatime                0 1

/dev/hda3                  none               swap           sw                        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom    iso9660        noauto, ro             0 0

none                          /proc              proc             default                  0 0

none                          /dev/shm        tmpfs           default                 0 0

Spero di avervi dato tutti i dati per aiutarmi.

Grazie ancora per la vostra disponibilità

Saluti

Mirko

----------

## Melvin

prova a togliere "/boot" prima di kernel-... e prima di initrd.....

```
title=Gentoo-2.6.4-rc1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi vga=795

real_root=/dev/hda4

initrd (hd0,1)/initrd-2.6.4-rc1 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> prova a togliere "/boot" prima di kernel-... e prima di initrd.....

 

Questo lo togli solo se non metti davanti (hd0,1) mi pare.

----------

## Melvin

(hd0,1) credo che già indichi /boot quindi secondo me in questo caso lui cerca un /boot/boot

----------

## scisci

Ho ricompilato il kernel manualmente eseguendo

make && make modules_install e al termine 

make install

è ora quando faccio ripartire il kernel grub mi segnala:

Error15

Cosa è successo? Ho rimpostato il grub.conf come prima ma non funziona ancora

Cosa devo fare ; help per favore

Grazie  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blackfede

Error 15 vuol dire che quasi sicuramente c'è un'errore nella configurazione del kernel. Per cui, se adesso hai un kernel che gia di suo non va, non serve cambiare il grub.conf.

Se lo hai tenuto, rimetti i vecchio kernel, con il grub.conf modificato. Se lo hai cancellato, allora ricompilalo con genkernel e usa il grub.conf modificato senza la tringa "/boot/".

----------

## Melvin

si ma in base a come compili il kernel (se manualmente o con genkernle) il grub va configurato a dovere...

hai apportato quindi le modiifiche al grub.conf dopo aver ricompilato a mano?

e soprattutto qual'è il messaggio di errore che ti da?

----------

## scisci

Scusatemi ancora,

Ora al riavvio non mi fa piu vedere neanche la schermata per la scelta del boot.

Quando ho compilato il kernel mi ha creato un file vmlinuz.

Se metto il grub.conf come prima non va anche se esiste ancora il kernel-2.6.4-rc1

Ho provato con questo grub.conf (ma non va lo stesso)

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.4.-rc1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=795

title=Windows XP 

....

Vi ringrazio ancora molto dell'aiuto che mi avete dato fino ad ora GRAZIE

----------

## scisci

Ciao a tutti,

sono ancora io che rompo.

Finalmente sono riuscito a fare il boot  :Very Happy: 

Il problema è che non mi fa vedere il menu di scelata boh, per ora mi accontento

Grazie ancora a tutti

Saluti

Mirko

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *scisci wrote:*   

> Il problema è che non mi fa vedere il menu di scelata boh, per ora mi accontento

 

Guarda attentamente la riga con splashimage nel tuo grub.conf e' sicuramente quello.

----------

## OKreZ

 *scisci wrote:*   

> Il problema è che non mi fa vedere il menu di scelata boh, per ora mi accontento
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

Posta il tuo attuale grub.conf

----------

## scisci

Salve ancora a tutti

ecco qui il nuovo grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.4-rc1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.4-rc1 root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi vga795

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

Aiutatemi e grazie ancora

Mirko

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a cambiare

```
splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

con

```
splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

----------

## scisci

Avete ragione sono una capra.

Grazie ancora per tutto l'aiuto che mi avete dato

Saluti Mirko

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ninete. Edita solo il primo post e aggiungi al titolo [risolto]

----------

## mcollins77

Salve a tutti/e

anche io sto avendo particolari problemi con grub, sempre per quel maledetto errore 15 file not found:

```
Booting command list

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

Kernel /kernel-2-6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3 vga=788

Error 15 file not found

```

Premesso che ho controllato l'esistenza del kernel stesso come da guida grub sugli errori ed Ã¨ tutto ok non riesco proprio a trovare l'inghippo.

Posto il grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

Tabella delle partizioni:

```

/dev/hda1 boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 linux
```

Spero di aver postato nel posto giusto, grazie  :Wink: 

Edit gutter: Hai postato nel posto giusto  :Wink:  Mi sono permesso di aggiungere i bbcode nel post in modo da risultare più leggibile.

----------

## mcollins77

Grazie per l'edit, attendo risposte

----------

## Cazzantonio

puoi postare il contenuto della dir /boot ? (dopo averla montata  :Wink:  )

----------

## mcollins77

Ho risolto anche io il mio problema con grub. In compenso ho un altro problema coi superblock, cercherò qualche 3ad che ne parli qui.

grazie a tutti voi per la collaborazione  :Smile: 

----------

## Realnot

Salve, ho anche io un problema al boot con grub, dopo aver finito l'installazione ed aver eseguito il reboot del sistema, mi appare questo messaggio:

BOOTING 'GENTOO LINUX 2.6.20-r8

ROOT (HD0,1)

Filesystem type is ext2fs partition type 0x83

kernell /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64--1.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

ERROR 15: file not found

tabella partizioni:

--------------------------------

hda1  windows      ""               300gb

hda2  ext2            "linux boot" 100mb

hda3  linux swap   "swap"        500mb

hda4  ex3             "linux"        100gb

--------------------------------

successivamento premo C e avvio da windows, ed eccomi qui da voi... se ho capito bene è un errore del kernel, quindi devo ricompilare il kernel con genkernel e risettare di nuovo grub?

ps: se premo C nella schermata di selezione dell'OS entro nel cmd di grub, però ho lo schermo grigio con le righe bianche e non si vede molto bene...

coma faccio nella mia posizione a modificare di nuovo il file grub.conf?

Grazie in anticipo per il supporto

Tanti saluti

Realnot

----------

